# HashBerry Day 6 Flower



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 1, 2007)

Beautiful, thick stalk on this one. I pinched the stems but no LST or topping. This is growing right beside my BM. They are the only plants in my room at the moment so they are getting a lot of light. So far, like everything else i've grown, she's been easy to grow. From seed to now she just grew like a weed. Thanks for stopping by:aok:.


----------



## Dada (Jun 1, 2007)

Lookin' great puffa. I look forward to a smoke report after your Hashberry is cured. I have heard lots of good things about this strain and I'm thinkin strongly of just doing Hashberry and White Rhino for my fall grow. I'd like to see what you think of your Hashberry after you have a chance to smoke her.


----------



## biggTman (Jun 1, 2007)

My mouth is watering just thinking about how nice those buds are gonna look at 8 weeks! beautiful plant!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

> Lookin' great puffa. I look forward to a smoke report after your Hashberry is cured. I have heard lots of good things about this strain and I'm thinkin strongly of just doing Hashberry and White Rhino for my fall grow. I'd like to see what you think of your Hashberry after you have a chance to smoke her.


Thanks for stopping by Dada. I can't wait to _give_ a smoke report!





> My mouth is watering just thinking about how nice those buds are gonna look at 8 weeks! beautiful plant!


Mine too! I hope they look good. I just put a new bulb in today so maybe that will up my chances.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 2, 2007)

Awesome plants... from an awesome seed company. I am so glad to see people growing mandala's gear.Good luck they look great.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 2, 2007)

Looking good as always b


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

> Awesome plants... from an awesome seed company. I am so glad to see people growing mandala's gear.Good luck they look great.


Thanks man.





> Looking good as always b


Thanks alot!


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 2, 2007)

lookin pretty bomby! Love what your doing, keep it up. How long did you let that baby veg for? What kinda light are you using?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> lookin pretty bomby! Love what your doing, keep it up. How long did you let that baby veg for? What kinda light are you using?


Can't really remember how long she vegged for but it was around 30 days. I vegged her under about 250w of cfl in aa 1ftx1ft area. I flower under mostly hps with a lil mh, cfl and fluoro. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 8, 2007)

*She is beautiful. Great growth, doesn't hardly need any nutes and very thick side shoots! Hope she has a good yield.*


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 8, 2007)

wonderful man.. I am so glad to see someone growing Mandala genetics. They are overlooked often and they have top shelf genetics. Everyone i know is happy with what they get  and every plant is as advertised. 

Your plant looks awesome man. Keep it healthy that is key .. she will begin to get hungry in a couple weeks so dont' be scared to feed if you see yellowing of the leaves or purpeling of the stems.


----------



## whereismymind69 (Jun 8, 2007)

how much do you get out of that plant, i'm in my fisrt grow and i'm so curius to know!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 9, 2007)

69.. that is such an open eded question with all the factors a specific number cannot be given . But a first grow most people are just lucky enough to get anything smokable. This hobby takes time and patience to learn.

But normally about an ounce a plant is what most people shoot for.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

Yummy, yummy! She's 21 1/2 inches today. Very bushy girl...she just keeps growing. Between her and my BM my 3ftx2 1/2ft room is full:hairpull:. I've also got 2 clones(AK48 and unknown strain from mixed pack) stuffed in the room. Hopefully i'll have a nice cola on her.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 14, 2007)

whereismymind69 said:
			
		

> how much do you get out of that plant, i'm in my fisrt grow and i'm so curius to know!!!!!


According to Mandala 400-450 grams per square meter:hubba:. I'm hoping for an ounce, at least.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 19, 2007)

I noticed i've had my days off by a day...lol. Well, I checked her yesterday and the sol was good and moist. Today when the lights came on she was very thirsty! Still no smell whatsoever. Gave her some nutes today, hope she likes them.


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice Hasberry's. I've been working on Speed Queen I'll try and transpose my ongoing grow log from another site (at 6-7 pages with pictures and articles on kit I hope you guys will like it).


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 21, 2007)

I have that strain as well. Yours looks great, can't wait to grow some.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 21, 2007)

lookin great man!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 21, 2007)

you said u got the seeds from mandala iam still watin for my speed queen from there. CAANTT WAAIITT!!!!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 21, 2007)

Lonewolf said:
			
		

> Nice Hasberry's. I've been working on Speed Queen I'll try and transpose my ongoing grow log from another site (at 6-7 pages with pictures and articles on kit I hope you guys will like it).
> 
> 
> View attachment 27784
> ...


 
Hey i just noticed u are growing sq iam goin to be soon to anyway how is it so far does it grow tall and is it worth the money?are u flowering yet?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 21, 2007)

speed queen is definitely worth the money, and no they aren't tall plants. They are indica's that grow to a max of about 3-3-1/2 ft inside depending on veg time, training methods ect.ect.


I have an older GJ on here with mandala speed queen and my newest one has a couple SQ clones in there so check it out for an idea if you like. It's in the Grow Journals section.. The other journal is in the bud pictures section.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 22, 2007)

Kool man ill check it!


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful plants BomBudPuffa! I will follow up on your grow and i can't wait for the smoke report! never had hashberry but i've heard good things about it! If it turns out as good as what i hear i guess i'll have to buy me a few seeds =) Keep up the good work man, good luck! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 22, 2007)

man I hope mine look as good... Nice plants looks like a bumper crop this year....


----------



## Lonewolf (Jun 22, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Hey i just noticed u are growing sq iam goin to be soon to anyway how is it so far does it grow tall and is it worth the money?are u flowering yet?


 

My Grow log when available (having downloaded Picasu" I lost all my Active Mail Account Memory and can no longer find my Thunderbird Inbox or Outbox) will hopefully be transposed and questions answered. As I LST I'm not sure how big they get. They've certainly got _sativa _in there.
My advice would be look to your first two weeks of grow (critical for a tallish fast growing plant). Look to heat and light and max these (below 30c though) from germination onwards and don't use water retentive soil of anykind if poss.


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jun 23, 2007)

nice good luck.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 25, 2007)

She's a wonderful strain. Can't wait to see the cola finished...it's gonna be huge:woohoo:! Resexed her tonight so my pics are a lil better because of the room I was in(better lighting). Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 25, 2007)

they are looking great man. i cant wait to see the finished product.You will be slant eyed in no time.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Beautiful.  Drooldrooldrool!!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 27, 2007)

mint green man lookin awsome keep it up man in no time youll be smokein ure ganja lol nice!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 1, 2007)

She's a lil leafy but the huge cola more than makes up for it. She has beautiful foilage, leathery leaves. Not too big on the triches yet but i'm hoping.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 2, 2007)

back off on anything with nitrogen in it if you can avoid it from here on out.
use nutes with decently high p and k for the last few weeks and the trichs will come. phoshporous is a key ingredient to trich production as is potassium.
i have heard nothing bu


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 2, 2007)

Yeah, I get it...no veg nutes during flower. Thanks but i've got this. Theres no way i'd dose mean green here with nitro. Peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 7, 2007)

Growth has picked up. Cola is swelling up nice along with the side shoots. She smells hashy with a berry undertone. Oh...did I mention she has a huge cola?


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 7, 2007)

damn man... those are purdy! bet theyll taste delish when yer burnin em


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Buju (Jul 7, 2007)

I want it to come through the screen.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 7, 2007)

Buju said:
			
		

> I want it to come through the screen.


 
It better come thru mine....ladies 1st ya know.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 7, 2007)

Looking good puffa. How long ya think ya have till harvest?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 8, 2007)

Around 3 weeks til harvest.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 8, 2007)

man dude lookin very nice BBP
ur the man dude they look so beautiful
once harvest comes tell me if  Hashberry 
would be a good buy to grow...

take care

peace.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 8, 2007)

> once harvest comes tell me if Hashberry
> would be a good buy to grow


Sure will.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 8, 2007)

real nice looking plants there


----------



## Buju (Jul 8, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It better come thru mine....ladies 1st ya know.


 
Whatever lol


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 8, 2007)

hehe mom's right ya know? ladies first LOL!!! Amazing looking plant BBP. I see such beautiful plants that are fathered by you. Great grower! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

Lets just say i'm not upset about the leaves anymore. The buds are swelling up very very nice!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2007)

nice man.... a little leafy but nice dudeeeee...cant wait to get a smoke report.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 12, 2007)

haha nice I like how it looks like
a small pine tree it looks likie your doin
real good you do got alot of leaves
but im sure ur gunna get quite a bit
of bud still


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 12, 2007)

That thing is bushy as hell and preety Bomb good work on that cant wait to really see them buds at max fatness!!! Hows the smell it looks like a stinker


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

> Hows the smell it looks like a stinker


Smells great! Just like the name. A hashy berry smell. The berry smell is starting to overtake the hashy one. Smells waaaay more like berries than the blue mystic. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 12, 2007)

read up on some articles from mandala ....and you will find out that the name hints also to where the parent genetics originated from...the haight-ashbury...hence the name hashberry...which also alludes to the smell ..taste ..and stone as bbp pointed out.   


just some info for yall


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 12, 2007)

where did u get the seeds, im planing my 1st big grow and tryna get errthing in order starting wit high grade seeds


----------



## rollingstoned77 (Jul 12, 2007)

You should string some lights , hang some ornaments and put presents under that thing ! looks like the small pine trees lining my yard . HAHAHA

but seriously very nice plant man !


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 12, 2007)

I got mine from dr chronic under mandala seeds.


----------



## Capone (Jul 13, 2007)

keep it up bbp that Girl looks rite


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 13, 2007)

damn dude... all your grows always look so purdy  how you do that??


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 13, 2007)

thanx BBP i waz jus on there last night makeing me a list of what ima get, 2 purple strains 1 of them being fem and some white widow i think it waz under Nirvana But thanx again im finna look at the prices of that


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 13, 2007)

oh yea i can deal with these prices fasho


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 13, 2007)

> how you do that??


It's the shoes man...it's the shoes.





> oh yea i can deal with these prices fasho


Oh Yeah!!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 15, 2007)

Delicious looking girl. Starting to pack on triches but the most remarkable thing is the weight she's putting on:hubba:. Nugs are going to be nice indeed.


----------



## Capone (Jul 16, 2007)

really tempting huh


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 16, 2007)

DAMN!!! it looks like a midget pine tree. Shes really nice and fat Bomb Much Much porps for a well looking lady ya got yaself. MAN i cant wait till i move so i can have my plants like that. Wht size light you use??? ima get a 400w switchable ballest


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 16, 2007)

> really tempting huh


Very.





> Wht size light you use???


Well...at the moment i'm using 250 and 100w hps, 4 26w cfl and 1 46(think thats the wattage) cfl. Next week...who knows.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 18, 2007)

Well, yesterdai I was curious as how dense her nugs were so I gave a lil squeeze on 1 of the bottom buds. She released a smell from under that hashy smell that blew me away. Took me a while to think of what it was. It's Grape Bubble Yum...exactly like grape Bubble Yum:O! Anyone else get this from HB?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 19, 2007)

Hairs are starting to turn. Nugs are still getting huge. 11 more days, maybe a few more.


----------



## Capone (Jul 19, 2007)

ill be waiting for the smoke report for sure!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 19, 2007)

wow man that truly looks like some damn fine plant GOOD JOB, hope my turn out olmost like that, Keep doing w.e your doining cause its workin lol....


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

You should all be happy, I finally broke down and got a cam. Takes great pics. Pic 1) Whole plant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pic 2)Underskirt:hubba: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pic 3) Close up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pic 4) Another close up, lower branch


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 22, 2007)

let her go man she hasnt even began to yellow yet much...give her atleast another wee oe two or you could be cutting yourself shortin the weight dept.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2007)

> she hasnt even began to yellow yet much


I'm probably going to go by triches. The reason she's so green is because i was feeding her an iron supplement a lil too much. I'm going to give her until 65-70 days before chopping.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jul 23, 2007)

do you use superthrive BBP?


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 23, 2007)

1 word:

YUMMY


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

> do you use superthrive BBP?


Occasionally. I'm not one of those that thinks it's a miracle supplement though. It's just a multivitamin.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 23, 2007)

*Holy cow BBP she is a beauty and a big girl at that.   Isn't that how we like our ladies though. Big, Bushy, and frsoty. :hubba:  Anyway you have done a great job on this grow and it shows in your pictures. She will reward you well in the end. :aok: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 23, 2007)

> She will reward you well in the end


Man, I hope so. I've taken better care of her than the BM. She's starting to lean to one side from that cola. Can't wait until harvest so I can trim that bud. I'll post pics beside a coke bottle or something so everyone can see how big it is. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Birdman Burke (Jul 23, 2007)

wow BBP your plants look better
everytime i see them haha nice job
dude keep up the good work

tale care

peace.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 23, 2007)

Bomb, i bet you gonna have fum when its time to trim them leaves. LOL
you made me wanna get some hasberry seeds now.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 24, 2007)

woooooooooooooooooow man thats some plant you got, DAMNNN!!!!!! one big bud, how much you think thats gunna be when all dried out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 24, 2007)

> how much you think thats gunna be when all dried out.


I'm not sure...hopefully a couple of oz.


----------



## KBOMB (Jul 25, 2007)

:holysheep: 

Rockin plant man!!!

How didnt i see this thread earlier? Anyway, cant wait to see then end product. Enjoy! 

Kbomb..


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh maaaan:joint:. This girl is getting more beautiful day by day. I'm going to give her until day 70.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow for some reason i love this plant.
Did you LST it and if so wat day of veg and hight.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

That is a very beautiful woman you have there buddy. You can always tell when a woman is being taken care of

I bet she will light up your night when the time comes.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

> Did you LST it and if so wat day of veg and hight.


Nope, I didn't do a thing to her but pinch the stem a few times in veg.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

When you say pinch wat u exactly mean bro?srry don't know lol.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

aprx. 3 weeks and you'll shoulder lean back wit some blunts lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 28, 2007)

Take the stem between your first finger and thumb and squeeze until you feel/hear a snap. Try your best not to break the outer stem. It's like topping without cutting. When you make a break the vertical growth stops until the break heals, where the bottom growth keeps growing.


----------



## clever_intuition (Jul 28, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Take the stem between your first finger and thumb and squeeze until you feel/hear a snap. Try your best not to break the outer stem. It's like topping without cutting. When you make a break the vertical growth stops until the break heals, where the bottom growth keeps growing.



You start this during veg?......Ok I got it now.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 28, 2007)

ok when doing this what branch. Like the main branch on top. Or the side branches on top.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 29, 2007)

H333, I really don't go by a rule. I'm pretty new to this method myself so i've been pinching different spots and combining with lst and trying to find what works the best. So far, pinching everywhere(stem, branches, etc) has produced the best results but I can't say I wouldn't have gotten the same yield without it.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 29, 2007)

Ok gatcha man thanks.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 30, 2007)

Look at the diff between the top 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And the bottom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She might go more than 70 days. I'm figuring the bottom is getting red hairs because of my intake keeping the lower part of my room cooler than the top. I flushed her the day before yesterday with florakleen. Nothing but water here on out. See if I can get these leaves a lil lighter.


----------



## ktownlegend (Jul 30, 2007)

looking BUDDIFUL!  great grow.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jul 30, 2007)

Yea there is something about this plant man .... nice job .. I might try pinching in my current grow


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey Bombbud, Look I know you got the "BOMBBUD". The pic shows it LOL i love how STICKY IT LOOKS!!!!!!!!! it kinda looks like its covered in wax on some leaves of the top. Not long now Happy Growing


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jul 30, 2007)

Tell us how gooooooooood it smells.............................


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Hey BBB make sure you post the baby hanging, Would like to see it when you give it a haircut lol.


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow, I think I know what strains Im growing, lol. Can you send me some clones. That is a really nice looking plant. How much dried do you think you can pick off her?


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 1, 2007)

patiently awaiting the next update. lol


----------



## clever_intuition (Aug 1, 2007)

Greatly awaiting the next post! What kinda bags are you using to grow in?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2007)

> How much dried do you think you can pick off her?


Hopefully a couple of ounces.





> What kinda bags are you using to grow in?


3 gal.


----------



## Pot Belly (Aug 1, 2007)

*Sweet looking girl, Bombudpuffah, wish I could take a whiff and a toke ......*


----------



## KBOMB (Aug 2, 2007)

That looks awsome. 

Its really thick looking. Do you worry about mould?

KBOMB..


----------



## Flyinghigh (Aug 2, 2007)

Fabulous grow Dude!!


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 2, 2007)

Bro,
   I would be remiss in my manners if I didn't say thank you for showing us those pics. I lingered on them for awhile I can tell you.
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 3, 2007)

> Do you worry about mould?


Oh yeah! Todays the day but i'm sort of indecisive. I think i'm going to harvest in parts. Take the bottom first, let that huge cola go a few more days. I have mostly cloudy triches, a few amber. This strain is taking it's sweet lil time maturing. Pics later.


----------



## kasheesh'd (Aug 3, 2007)

Man that is a sick plant, i envy you!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Lol. Nope, this girl hasn't finished yet. I cut off a few bottom branches, the up close pics. I'm going to let the rest go until 50% amber no matter how long it takes. As you can see the cola doesn't look anywhere near ready at 70 days:huh: but the leaves are starting to yellow for me












. That smell of grape bubblegum is very strong now. My better half even commented on the grape smell today. Well, i'll report back in another 5 days.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 4, 2007)

very impressive i hope to get me an indoor grow room going soon so i can get some females that look as good as her..


----------



## scoot1073 (Aug 4, 2007)

U the man is all i can say...sweet...


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 4, 2007)

hey BOMB.......That looks like some killah shiznizzle........I like how you didn't top it and just did super cropping (pinching) and created that super huge center cola......Hashberry is nice......the buds are really close together.......      good thing you didn't harvest it.......that's the number one mistake most people make.....harvesting too early.....you should wait until at least ONE THIRD of the trichomes are amber...... you might be getting the yellowing of the leaves because you've been using one of those plant cleaning agents and only feeding her water......so she's starting to eat her own leaves.......which makes them yellow..............anyways nice plant great job........I'm probably going to place an order with Mandala seeds pretty soon here....they're the more inexpensive guys around and they seem like quality seeds..........


PEACE!
Vito


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 7, 2007)

I can't believe I dropped my WW on her:hairpull:. She's recovering but the WW took 4 branches off of her, along with the 2 I took a few days before so she looks a lil poor. It's okay though...it could have snapped my main stem in 2...now that would have been heartbreaking. AShe's still taking her sweet lil time finishing up. I'm going to estimate she'll be done around day 90. Sucks for me because she is taking up valuable space. 1st pic is a close up, second is my battered HB, recovering.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 8, 2007)

how are you deciding when to harvest BBP?
looks great man...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 8, 2007)

Going by the triches as usual. Hardly any amber at the moment.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 8, 2007)

Lookin good bro!


----------



## Growdude (Aug 8, 2007)

Ya that is a sweet looking plant! good job.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 8, 2007)

that weed is gonna be the bomb man! looking forward to a smoke report on this glorious grow.


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 11, 2007)

Mr.Wakenbake said:
			
		

> speed queen is definitely worth the money, and no they aren't tall plants. They are indica's that grow to a max of about 3-3-1/2 ft inside depending on veg time, training methods ect.ect.


 
Mel Frank describes them as Indian _"Sativa like"_ plants. My most recent Speed Queen display some_ seven _bladed fan leaves..." Varieties may have _sativa_ like leaves, monophyllus leaves (only one to three blades per leaf),, or typical Afghani leaves...." from Mel Frank's "Marijuana Growers Guide".


----------



## Lonewolf (Aug 11, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Growth has picked up. Cola is swelling up nice along with the side shoots. She smells hashy with a berry undertone. Oh...did I mention she has a huge cola?


 
What are you using kit wise, or did I miss something?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 11, 2007)

> What are you using kit wise


Kit wise? What do you mean?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought I could let her go for 90 but the other 5 plants I have in my room were begging for more room. I was starting to worry about her molding on me too. Heres a few pics before the chop.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Heres a few shots after a trim.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 And a scale shot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the top of the cola. This is as much of it I was willing to keep intact to avoid mold. This nug is HUGE and HEAVY...weighs about 2 lbs wet.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks everyone for following this grow. I will give a smoke report in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn bro those pics have me drooling over here lol nothing like a nice sticky budz with a mountain dew to wash it down with lol bro great job bro cant wait to hear the smoke report:hubba:  you haven't tried a sample yet? well dont forget to let us know and thanks for sharing this great grow with us bro


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 12, 2007)

bravo, BBP amazing looking cola there, thats one huge nug. o and please do inform us of the delicious taste and odor.   great grow, great job. 

"the end is so near u can taste it, quite literally"  lol


----------



## OliieTea (Aug 12, 2007)

[email protected]#$% WOW!
That is awesome looking.. 
Is that what mine is going to do too or something like that?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2007)

> you haven't tried a sample yet?


Yes, I have. The triches were just mostly cloudy, a lil amber. The taste isn't to spectacular from the oven dry. Nice, solid buzz...great head high, lil body high. I cut off a bud of my BM clone to see how the HB does against it and, at 78 days, the hashberry can't touch the blue mystic at day 42!!! I'd recommend hb for some daytime smoke or if you're looking for weight. It is not bad smoke but it's the weakest strain i've ever grown indoors.





> Is that what mine is going to do too or something like that?


Maybe...only time will tell.


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 12, 2007)

How bout a smoke report, a dry weight report, and some dry pics?? Thanks.

Stunzeed..


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 12, 2007)

them are pure beauty :clap: all i can say about that


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 13, 2007)

> How bout a smoke report, a dry weight report, and some dry pics?? Thanks.


Smoke report and dry pics shouldn't be a problem but I don't have any scales. If I can get some off a friend or something I most def will.


----------



## Dyannas son (Aug 14, 2007)

BBP how long do you cure your buds?


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 14, 2007)

HEY YOU BOMB!!!!! im comeing to get a sample ina week :lama:LOL . Great Growing my friend!!! I love that close up shot. It looks like gum a lil bit to me....THAT MEANS ITS EXTRA STICKY-ICKY. You gotta give me some tips on what ferts you used when i start back up on the grow. And Again GREAT GROWING!!!!!:clap:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

> BBP how long do you cure your buds?


A few weeks.





> It looks like gum a lil bit to me....THAT MEANS ITS EXTRA STICKY-ICKY.


Lol...I wish. She hardly has any triches.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 15, 2007)

*Man O man BBP that's one fat BUD right there my friend. :aok:  I'll be right over to do a few BONGS.  :bong1: *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

> I'll be right over to do a few BONGS.


Better hurry...bud has been known to vanish into thin air in my house.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2007)

After 6 days of drying I have to say she's not bad. Being she had hardly any amber triches, mostly cloudy she gets me a lot more stoned than the oven dried did. Her smell is coming back and that "lawn grass" smell is going away. I put all but the cola in jars today. I'm going to let that cola hang for a few more days. She tastes like sweet hash, very tasty. I would recommend her for the huge cola she produces alone and i'm sure if I would have let her go for a few more weeks she would have been some thunder. I'll post pics of some buds that have been dried for 6 days later.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 19, 2007)

This is the 8th day this bud has been hanging. On to the curing bags.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 19, 2007)

WOW bro that looks like some bomb bud.


----------



## vitocorleone (Aug 19, 2007)

hmm..you can't really tell from the pics but that's suprising that HashBerry (Mandala, right?) has barely any trichomes......HASHberry....wierd......

OH well......thanks for the tip.....I was thinking about buying a bunch of Hashberry seeds for an indoor grow soon since I've heard so many good things about Mandala and I'm a fan of berry strains....but now.....:> We'll see.....

Alright.....off to milk the hash cow.......
Vito


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 20, 2007)

how long did you let them flower for BBP? i know it was longer than expected.
do you mean there were not many amber trichs, or not many tichs?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

> how long did you let them flower for BBP? i know it was longer than expected.
> do you mean there were not many amber trichs, or not many tichs?


I let her go 78 days. Not many amber triches AND not many triches. It's good smoke though. It's funny, kind of dopey but clear headed high at the same time. I like it. It's not my fav and i'd recommend everything else i've grown before her but she's no schwag.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 20, 2007)

So BBP how much dry bud did you get from her?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 20, 2007)

Maybe 2 1/2 ounces, more or less. Nice yield.


----------



## blujammer (Aug 29, 2007)

Great thread, beautiful plant! About 3mo's to bud, wow. What a huge cola and weight like that, wow.

About the pinching, would you say that helped the plant stay shorter with more dense buds? When and where did you do the pinch? (like at 1/2 or 3/4 height of a 20" main stalk) What microscope/magnifying glass do you use/suggest for trich color?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

> When and where did you do the pinch?


Lol...I usually go crazy and pinch everywhere but with her I only pinched one time, in veg. It was right under where that huge cola was.





> What microscope/magnifying glass do you use/suggest for trich color?


Pocket microscope.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Aug 29, 2007)

great grow m8, and some very nice lookin` buds you got there.
2 1/2 o- is that all? 
how tall was she when you gave her the chop?
respect man, respect.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2007)

> how tall was she when you gave her the chop


Maybe 2, 2 1/2 ft.


----------



## medicore (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow man nice grow, very nice.


----------



## leelow (Sep 7, 2007)

i dont know bbp, im into my 33 day of flower on my hb's and even the popcorn bottom branch buds with almost no light are covered in trichs, sound like you may have gotten a bad apple from mandala or shall i say a bad seed.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 10, 2007)

Long time no see.  That grow was kick *ss keep it up man.  :farm:


----------



## Kthugga (Sep 11, 2007)

nice grow man!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha. Looked in the corner where I had the HB still sitting in the pot and noticed she wa revegging:hubba:. I had forgot about her so I never threw her out...lucky me. I'm going to veg her for a month then 12/12 she goes. I might have to kill her if I have to move but hopefully I can have another HB harvest!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Oct 5, 2007)

What are u dion with all the shake?


----------



## walter (Oct 6, 2007)

i have no words to explain what i just seen ,,, exept whaaaaaaaaa holy mother of god,, good job and nice very nice hooooooooooolllllaaayyyyy


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 6, 2007)

> What are u dion with all the shake?


Compost.


----------



## vitocorleone (Oct 7, 2007)

what what what?!??!! 

Why not invest in a bubble hash kit? http://cgi.ebay.com/Resin-Extractor...oryZ1279QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

> Why not invest in a bubble hash kit?


I'm really just a joint type of guy, pipes and bongs only if I have no other choice. Besides, I could buy another grow light for that price.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 7, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Haha. Looked in the corner where I had the HB still sitting in the pot and noticed she wa revegging:hubba:. I had forgot about her so I never threw her out...lucky me. I'm going to veg her for a month then 12/12 she goes. I might have to kill her if I have to move but hopefully I can have another HB harvest!


Dude that is awesome good luck with her i will be watching her lol love your grows brother peace


----------



## Dozingoffaroundthecorner (Sep 12, 2008)

BBP that stuff is incredible! I wish they were still around.


----------

